# got my own fat *** place and had party with SASers! yay!



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

we've had 3 meetups so far
last one was drunken party at my new apartment!
yay!










rest of pics--> http://s73.photobucket.com/albums/i228/rfdfgdfgdfssgd/


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

whoa, it's like you've transformed into normal people, lol. good job man!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i wanna kno whats going on behind that black dot


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Hell yeah  Good times!


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

looks like a good time haha! Nice place man!


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yay! You go AJ!


----------



## Aleforge (Jul 8, 2009)

This is awesome, I would love to have an SA meetup at my house. I end up having BBQs and stuff but its all with non-SA people so I am the only one.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like loads of fun!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> i wanna kno whats going on behind that black dot


Maybe the other pics would tell us. I hope there is no violation of Canadian laws, there. :lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

So....who is who in the picture??


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

left to right: kxracer, mechanical wiener, meghan,(black box), andrewn and andrew's friend (not on SAS).


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

<shakes head at Nemeless in dissapointment>


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

pizza beer and 1 girl? i hate those kind of parties.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

why is there stuff blotted out?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

So why doesn't this happen more often in other places? (I'm kind of surprised that there are 2 SASers in Edmonton to be honest.) It looks like fun, good job.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Lisa said:


> why is there stuff blotted out?


Some people did not want to be identified. Some say this person is Meghan's twin sister. Others say this person only exists in the minds of the 5 people who met up at AJ's place. Still, others say this person snores like a lawn mower.  jk.


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow, fun times. I hate to say it but you Canadians are awesome-- or maybe you're just lucky because you happen to live close by.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

That's great! Good for you, AJ!!!!


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

the censored one cannot be seen, she kills anyone who see's her 

her identity remains classified


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

She should wear a helmet or visor (like that XMen guy) to protect everyone else.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hell yeah, that's awesome! You guys don't even look nervous or anything!


----------



## meghan (Jan 13, 2009)

silly people im not the black box im the blonde danis the black box


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

ok, when meg gets back, were all hitting up the fringe and do this again
kapeesh


----------

